# new cage



## Engraver30

Well I have been busy working a ton of crazy hours and not had too much time to play but here is my newest creation. I took a suggestion from Yen and came up with this design. It has an opening on the side rather than on on the top. Let me know what you think.

Right now, I am only making a few cages for my own personal use and my current employeer does not mind, but if I decide to start making cages for other people, that is a different story. I am trying to negotiate some prices for material and machine time with him right now. I am sure that I will be able to work out something with them but it might take a week or so. Things move very slow where I work. Anyway, this gives me more time to work out any problems in the design of the cage and to get any more suggestions from all of you good people.

Well here are a couple new pic. Let me know what you think

Thanks

Tony


----------



## athicks

I like the idea of door on the side, because they are always clinging to the top. And it looks like a well made, well ventilate, good cage.  

I do have on question though: why did you guys decide to make the door opens _from the bottom_? I think I might personally prefer being able to lay the door down on the table while the cage is open. And while putting things in the cage, not having to support the door with my elbow. Maybe that is just me though.

Good job!


----------



## yen_saw

I think the reason Engraver decided to use the door from bottom to take advantage of gravity (to keep the door close) without additional locking device.


----------



## athicks

I thought so  

I think i like the extra lock procedure though


----------



## OGIGA

That's impressive!!! I wonder how snug the door can be because I think it would be great if the door hinge can be on the side.


----------



## Engraver30

I really do appreciate all of the comments. I am trying make the perfect mantid cage and I cannot think of anywhere better to get feedback about them from.

As for the door, I did have the door open that way to take advantage of gravity. If you look closely, you will not see any traditional hinges. There are two holes on either side of the door and the door itself has two pins on the side that fit into the holes.

When I designed the cage, I built a hinge into its design to save on the cost of buying acrylic hinges. I can add acrylic hinges and locks to any cage I make, but it adds more money into the final product and I am trying to make these cages very afforidable.

Well thanks again for the comments, mabay I will play with the design again and see what I can come up with.


----------



## spawn

Engraver, is there a way to stabilize the door whence it's open? Does it rest silhouette to the side wall when opened all the way? It would seem from just looking that you have to hold it open with one hand while you jimmy around with the other inside the cage. Perhaps a small hook could fix this problem, or a little stand to hold the door open? A little hook on the top to grasp onto the handle of the side door?


----------



## Asa

:shock: Other than needing something to help keep the door open, I see no problem. Put a large stick in, some spagnum moss, a large mantis, and some food, and it works fine.


----------



## Engraver30

Doesn't everyone have three arms. One to hold the door open and the other two to feed and clean the mantids

OK, I see the design flaw and I appreciate the input. I will post a new design when I get the chance. I really want to thank everyone for your help.


----------



## Asa

Welcome.


----------



## yen_saw

Wanna show the cage i received from Tony (Engraver). It looks wonderful!! screen net on both side with plenty of ventilation, sideway door, screen net on top with airhole. Even my Pekingese love it :lol: i am going to trade more of this cage with Tony. Patent your invention Tony :wink:


----------



## robo mantis

Hahaha wow your dog it funny yen


----------



## yen_saw

Yeah she was giving me faces when i asked her to leave. She likes it there  . Maybe Tony can make cages for dog now. :wink:


----------



## randyardvark

does it come with the dog  really really really like these 'insectariums' i susect you will have a buisiness before long engraver  one with multiple compartements for nymphs would go down a storm methinks...for nymphs...


----------



## yen_saw

> does it come with the dog  really really really like these 'insectariums' i susect you will have a buisiness before long engraver  one with multiple compartements for nymphs would go down a storm methinks...for nymphs...


I agree!!

I will order many more if it comes with the dog


----------



## robo mantis

Nice is it house trained yen?


----------



## yen_saw

> Nice is it house trained yen?


Yes but Pekingese is a stubborn dog :? and need a long time on toilet-training, but she is alright now


----------



## robo mantis

Oh i have a pug we got from a mean breeder the dog lived in a cage in a garage for 5 years! Now she will always poop and pee on our floor!


----------



## Asa

One of my cats used to have the same problem.


----------



## Engraver30

I have that same problem with one of my kids, mabay I should build a cage for her. :lol:


----------



## robo mantis

lol :lol:


----------



## Asa

> I have that same problem with one of my kids, mabay I should build a cage for her. :lol:


it would be quite efficient actually


----------



## yen_saw

Received couple more smaller cages from Tony, he even engraved couple of mantis and my name on the cage


----------



## Ben.M

Wow, that looks amazing  , i gotta do summin like that


----------



## Asa

Wowee! You're one lucky guy Yen!


----------



## yen_saw

> Wowee! You're one lucky guy Yen!


Yes i am


----------



## robo mantis

OMG YENS GOT HIS OWN BRAND HE WILL TAKE OVER THE WORLD WITH HIS MANTIDS ON SEROIDS ARMY!!!!! RUNNNNNNN!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## OGIGA

That's a pretty awesome cage! I wonder which mantis is going in there.


----------



## Engraver30

I am glad everyone likes Yens engraved cage. If you like that, you should see what I can do with a photograph.

I LOVE WORKING WITH ACRYLIC :lol:


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks Tony, looking forward to see your next design!


----------



## Ian

That's a really good looking cage, nice work. I would love to do something like that, but think I will stick with the sweet jars


----------



## randyardvark

so why hasnt he started making them commercially yet? *waits patiently*


----------



## colddigger

seriously, make a few dozen sell them to a pet store, see how they do.

repeat

profit!

then ship out across the globe!


----------



## Engraver30

I would love to make these commercially, but at this time I cannot. Currently I am using a $125,000.00 machine at work to make them and I just cannot afford to invest this kind of money into my hobby. My boss lets me make a few cages here and there, but I know that he will not let me make them to sell. I have traded a few to add to my mantid collection and I do make a few here and there to sell but I cannot commit completly. If you are interested, contact and mabay we can work something out. I am also pricing some smaller machines so that one day I might be able to make these at home. I think I have one or two cages already made if anyone is intrested.

Thanks for everyones postive comments

Tony


----------



## OGIGA

If we all truly believe that it's a good idea, let's have someone tell Tony's boss. He'll do it if he expects to make a profit, right?


----------



## yen_saw

> That's a pretty awesome cage! I wonder which mantis is going in there.


I have my dead leaf mantis in there, they are doing alright with the cage so far. But i am flooded (not by the rain although it has been wet in Texas) by all the nymphs and hatchling right now i am going to give up all the D. Dessicata soon, but i am keeping D. lobata for now.


----------



## Rory

well just make the odd few and i'm sure he won't mind.


----------



## Engraver30

Yen you should be getting a two more cages within the next couple days, hopefully that will help you out with your flood. Let me know what you think of them


----------



## mantisfu

Wow, that is great! Nice workmanship engraver. Were you using a laser cabinet for the etching and cutting, or a CNC?

Cheers,

Reggie


----------



## Engraver30

I use a laser to etch the images and a router to cut the acrylic shapes out. I can use the laser to also cut it out, but it is 5 times faster to cut it with a router.

Thanks for asking


----------



## yen_saw

> Yen you should be getting a two more cages within the next couple days, hopefully that will help you out with your flood. Let me know what you think of them


I got them Tony, they look great! Certainly help me on housing the nymphs.


----------



## swoosh

Nice Acrylic enclosure Tony!


----------

